
Anything, from liquid water to the human body, is now a potential touch screen - llambda
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/05/everything-can-be-a-touch-screen-thanks-to-disney-research.php
======
dlikhten
Coolest thing I've seen all year.

